# How to swear anywhere in the world!



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

:

http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/index.htm


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

So Lord V, are these true?

http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/greek.htm

Moley


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> So Lord V, are these true?
> 
> http://www.insultmonger.com/swearing/greek.htm
> 
> Moley


My greek's abysmal, but I certainly recognised most of those.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

Lege atque lacrima. Â Â Â LOL Â or should it now be 'LAL'?


----------

